# Record Streaming Video onto Tivo?



## solsurfer (Mar 17, 2003)

I've got a Tivo Romio, pulling in OTA signal from an HD antenna. I also have an Apple TV with a Sunday Ticket subscription. But Sunday Ticket on Apple TV won't let me pause/rewind or DVR the game. I have to watch live. Is there a way to pass the Apple TV signal into the Tivo and set up the Tivo to manually record that signal?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Nope.


----------



## solsurfer (Mar 17, 2003)

What would happen if I run the Apple TV signal into the Tivo via a HDMI to Coax converter?


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

solsurfer said:


> What would happen if I run the Apple TV signal into the Tivo via a HDMI to Coax converter?


Last time I looked at QAM modulators, they were many thousands of dollars. It would be far cheaper to just subscribe to DirecTV and use their DVR. Or just record the stream on something else, like the Channels DVR or similar screen-scraping DVR software. Recording streams on Tivo is just not practical.


----------



## solsurfer (Mar 17, 2003)

This is only $45...
https://www.amazon.com/RadioShack-HDMI-Coaxial-Converter-Adapter/dp/B06XWZMFD8


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Oh, ok, you don't want HD. Yeah, that would work if you have a very old Tivo with analog tuners (your Roamio only has digital tuners).


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

This one may work.


----------

